# LCP Manufacturing Stopped



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Just heard this at the LGS.

1. Guess keltec sued them but it hasn't gone to court yet.
2. ruger went ahead and stopped production
3. keltec didn't have any patents on their guns
4. Ruger says that they have made 7 major improvements and PATENTED them (hehehe) so keltec can't use their improvements

for those who have an LCP - it may be a BIG collectors item


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

I've found that a LOT of the LGS scuttlebutt chatter has about as much truth/fact as the tales fishermen and hunter tell. Take it all with a grain of salt.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Interesting because I had figured the LCP was being manufactured under some sort of agreement kind of like Taurus/Beretta.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

if it has stopped I guess ill have to go with the p3at even tho it lacks the slide lock and feel of the lcp. lord knows I can't nor will I pay what khar is going to want for there pocket pistol.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

The gun is still on Ruger's website, whatever that means.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*LCP stopped production?*

Well that's dissapointing to hear. I shot one for the first time today at the range. A guy wanted to shoot my Beretta 96 with the guide rod laser to see if he really wanted one. He had a new LCP. I went to the counter and picked up 50 rounds and shot them. Not a bobble and pretty accurate for a pocket gun. Not a bad coince for a "last ditch" weapon. I don't think I'd use it for a principal carry weapon CCW, but it sure is a good option as an insurance policy if all else is lost or taken.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

My local Ks dealer is still getting them, he is getting one a week pretty steady.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I've seen this rumor several times this year. The last time was in June, and someone called Ruger and they said the LCP was still shipping/being made.

http://www.ksccw.com/site/showthread.php?t=7142&page=2 Post #11

We don't need to be spreading rumors, we have no facts to back this up.

I just emailed Ruger about this. I'm going to close this until I hear back from Ruger.

edit:Here's the response I got


> Response:
> There is no lawsuit concerning the LCP. Demand for the LCP is significant and we
> have added new machinery to the line and increased production, but the demand is
> overwhelming. The only way we can produce more is to sacrifice one of our other
> ...


----------



## batmann (Sep 11, 2008)

1-Ruger is still making LCP's
2-Kel-Tec is not making them (another rumor)
3-There is no litigation at this time, nor is there likely to be any
4-Both are fine little pistols for their intended purpose


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

So now this thread can die a natural death rather than having to be put into another induced coma. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm closing it. No point in spreading baseless rumors.


----------

